# Tubes Tied???



## NaturalDad (May 24, 2004)

I didn't know where to post this, but thought this was as good a place as any!!!! I am not a man of many words and want to be succinct, yet get the opinions of other like minds here at MDC. Here's our dilemma:

We have the kids we want, and if we do want more we would like to adopt. My wife is allergic to both latex and spermicidal substances. We are very natural parents and have a hard time considering something as unnatural as elective surgeries like a vasectomy for me or tubal occlusion for her, although we have not ruled them out. Abstinence is just not an option







(I'm sure many of you can understand)!!!

What are your thoughts on our situation???? I know we can't be the only MDC parents in this position!!!!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey, there. I hope you'll get more responses, but here's mine.

My DH had a vasectomy when DS was 5 months old. We didn't want to use condoms, and I do not do well on the pill. Any surgery for me would have been far more invasive than a vas, so that's what we went with.

DH didn't have any issues about "having his boys messed with" like many men might. It was actually a piece of cake (and DH would tell you the same -- it's not just me saying that!







).

We are now regretting it and are going through IVF with DH's aspirated sperm, but that's neither here nor there for you. If you are done having biological children and will adopt if want more, then IMO a vasectomy is the way to go. DH's procedure took about 15 minutes on a Friday, and he was back at work at Monday. And he had no, errrr, impaired abilities.









I hope this helps!


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i don't think there is a thig wrong with elective surgical sterilization.

i can't tell you how many of my friend who have lots of kids each are always say "OH, i hope i'm not pregnant!"

i believe male sterilization is less invasive than female.

the biggest drawback is of course that you might in the future want more children.


----------



## NaturalDad (May 24, 2004)

I'm just bumping this up to see if I can get some more replies. Thanks!


----------



## Twilight (Jun 9, 2005)

I guess I would add do your research before you make any decisions. Your wife might do well on an IUD, so that would be something to look into as well. Before you make any decisions be sure you google "risks of vasectomy", "risks of tubal ligation", "risks of IUD". The risks that can come with getting a woman's tubes tied are very scary - it can cause hormonal problems. Complications don't occur that often with vasectomies, but they happen and they can be awful. There isn't any form of birth control without benefits and risks... it's a choice only you and your wife can make together.


----------

